# Man Steals From Bank, Snitches On Himself.



## Kanky (Dec 15, 2019)

*Man, 29, hired by Wells Fargo to be in charge of its cash vault 'stole $88,000, cooked the books to cover up theft and then flashed the cash, jewelry and new Mercedes on Facebook'*
By Snejana Farberov For Dailymail.com22:08 13 Dec 2019, updated 22:27 13 Dec 2019

_*
*_

_*
*_

_*Arlando Henderson indicted on 34 counts of financial institution fraud, theft, embezzlement and misapplication, making false entries and money laundering*_
_*Henderson, an aspiring rapper, is accused of stealing $88,000 while working for a Wells Fargo branch in Charlotte, North Carolina, this summer *_
_*Indictment says he used a portion of the stolen cash to buy a 2019 Mercedes-Benz, and falsified bank statements to get a car loan *_
_*Henderson's social media accounts are filled with photos of the suspect posing with large stacks of cash, his new car and expensive clothes  *_
_*An aspiring rapper with a taste for expensive clothes, jewelry and stacks of $100 bills displayed on social media has been accused of stealing $88,000 from Wells Fargo while manning the bank's cash vault in North Carolina. 

According to an indictment unsealed this week in federal court in Charlotte, Arlando Henderson, 29, was arrested in San Diego last week on 34 counts of financial institution fraud, theft, embezzlement and misapplication, making false entries and money laundering, 
*_

_*The court document alleges that during his employment at a Wells Fargo branch in Charlotte, which began in April 2019, Henderson on at least 18 occasions stole cash from deposits made by bank customers from the vault, to which he had access as part of his job. 







Former Wells Fargo employee Arlando Henderson, 29, has been charged with stealing $88,000 from the bank*_
*




The suspect flaunted his misbegotten wealth on his social media pages




Henderson, pictured with a $100 bill fan, was arrested in San Diego last week on 34 counts of financial institution fraud, theft, embezzlement and misapplication, making false entries and money laundering

Two months into his tenure at the bank, Henderson allegedly began pocketing relatively small amounts of money.

Apparently emboldened by his impunity, Henderson proceeded to pilfer ever larger sums, culminating with a one-time theft of $13,450 in cash in mid-July, according to the indictment cited by Charlotte Observer.    

Henderson used the misbegotten money for personal expenses and to make a large cash down-payment on a luxury car, according to a statement from the US Department of Justice. 

As part of his criminal enterprise, Henderson, who purportedly served in the US Army, also allegedly destroyed documents and made false entries in the bank’s books to cover up the theft, the indictment states. 

Henderson, an aspiring recording artist who performs under the stage name 'Aceey4oez,' has not been shy about flaunting his newfound wealth. 






Prosecutors say Henderson used some of the stolen cash to make a $20,000 down-payment  on this 2019 Mercedes-Benz





Henderson's social media accounts are filled with photos showing the aspiring rapper posing with stacks of cash





Henderson is seen showing off his gold watch
As the indictment points out, between July and August 2019, Henderson used his Facebook and Instagram accounts to post photos showing large stacks and fans of $100 bills. 

Other images depict the 29-year-old showing off his gold, diamond-encrusted watch and designer clothes, including a Balmain sweatshirt and a Burberry button-down shirt and matching shorts.  

In July 2019, after Henderson had allegedly stolen more than $70,000 in cash from the bank vault, he made a $20,000 down-payment all in $100 bills on a white 2019 Mercedes-Benz, and obtained a car loan for the remaining balance from another bank by providing falsified bank statements, according to the indictment.

On August 6, the proud car owner uploaded a photo of himself posing in front of his luxury ride, wearing a T-shirt emblazoned with his personal motto, 'Ain't Wit Being Broke.' 






Henderson is pictured with a stack of $100 bills sporting a T-shirt emblazoned with his personal motto, 'Ain't Wit Being Broke'
Two days prior, Henderson shared a selfie showing him grasping a stack of bills in one hand. The caption read: 'I make it look easy but this shyt really a PROCESS.' 

FBI agents arrested Henderson in San Diego on December 4, and he made his initial court appearance two days later. 



https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...lls-Fargo-charge-cash-vault-stole-88-000.html*


----------



## bellatiamarie (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 15, 2019)

He’d have been better off robbing the bank. I don’t get how criminals can be so short sighted.


----------



## shasha8685 (Dec 15, 2019)

All this makes me think of  is the episode of Boondocks where Gangstalicious snitched on himself. 

What an idiot.


----------



## dancinstallion (Dec 15, 2019)

shasha8685 said:


> All this makes me think of  is the episode of Boondocks where Gangstalicious snitched on himself.
> 
> What an idiot.



Man I missed the boondocks. They kept it real. 

Men are idiots.


----------



## anilyn (Dec 15, 2019)

How did he manage to make it out of the army without shooting himself? Another dumb-ass taken out by being stupid on social media.


----------



## Ann816 (Dec 15, 2019)

THIS FOOL!!!!!



Kanky said:


> *Man, 29, hired by Wells Fargo to be in charge of its cash vault 'stole $88,000, cooked the books to cover up theft and then flashed the cash, jewelry and new Mercedes on Facebook'*
> By Snejana Farberov For Dailymail.com22:08 13 Dec 2019, updated 22:27 13 Dec 2019
> 
> _*
> ...


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Dec 15, 2019)

LMAO I at least hope the car was the AMG version what and idiot


----------



## Theresamonet (Dec 15, 2019)

Maybe I need to see him in a suit, but he doesn’t look like anyone I’d ever hire to guard the vault of cash.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 15, 2019)

He was too stupid to work at a bank. I wonder how long it took them to figure it out. Were they on to him immediately but waited for him to incriminate himself? Or was it after a coworker saw him on the gram and reported it because they knew he wasn't making that kind of money at the bank or from his music?


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Dec 15, 2019)

I need to see him in a suit before I can believe this story.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Dec 16, 2019)

He is a fool LOL! Stealing money and then doesn't have the wherewithal to lay low and pay cash off the books? Sheesh he deserves the jail house.


----------



## natural2008 (Dec 16, 2019)

What does he look like normally, because I want to see what he looks so I can see how/why he was hired???


----------

